# Eagle Talon 12 Hull ID



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, I purchased a Field and Stream Eagle Talon 12 last fall from a fellow board member. I went to register it today and the hull ID stated on the bill of sale comes up different than what the BMV has on file. It's one number off so I think the seller made an honest error.
So, in order to get this thing registered I need to take a pic of the hill ID. The question is, where do I find it?


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Should be somewhere on the back right.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Found it....inside the storage compartment located in front of the seat


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

FYI It's stamped on the outside of the hull on the back right. You can't actually see it but you can feel bumps. Run a pencil and piece of paper over it and you'll have it.


----------

